# حل مشكلة تنزيل الملفات من موقع Rapidshare



## hima85222 (26 مايو 2006)

*حل مشكلة تنزيل الملفات من موقع Rapidshare*

الكل يعرف موقع Rapidshare الذي يعتبر من أفضل مواقع رفع وتنزيل الملفات من حيث السرعة وحجم الملفات.. ويوفر الموقع خدمة مدفوعة وخدمة مجانية.. لكن مشكلة الخدمة المجانية هي القيود على حجم الملفات ومنع استخدام برامج تسريع تنزيل الملفات حيث يظهر عداد تنازلي وعلى المستخدم الانتظار حتى ينتهي العداد ثم يقوم بإدخال الكود الأحمر لكي يظهر رابط التنزيل.

ولمعرفة الرابط المباشر للملف المطلوب وتجاوز كل هذه العقبات يمكن استخدام برنامج RapidShare Link Grab Helper
والذي يمكن الحصول عليه من هنا:
http://z19.zupload.com/download.php...e&filepath=2034
(370 كيلوبايت)

بعد تنزيل البرنامج وتشغيله ستظهر شاشة البرنامج التالية:








1- ضع رابط الصفحة التي يقع فيها الملف المطلوب في موقع RapidShare
(مثل: http://rapidshare.de/files/xxxxxxx/filename.rar.html)


2- في هذه الخانة تضع عنوان البروكسي ورقم المنفذ الذي تستخدمه للتصفح (الموجود في إعدادات المتصفح) إن وجد أو اتركه فارغاً.
(مثل: proxy.saudi.net.sa:8080)


3- اضغط زر GRAB


4- عندما يظهر الكود الأحمر اكتبه في الخانة المخصصة.


5- الآن انسخ رابط التنزيل المباشر وألصقه في برنامج تنزيل الملفات الذي تستخدمه.. أو انتظر العداد حتى يصل إلى الصفر ثم اضغط زر 'Send to FlashGet'


----------



## kmmmoo (18 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي ليك اوووي


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## mr.hima (11 يناير 2007)

يا هيما ..ممكن ترفع الملف دة تاني علشان الملف مش موجود على الموقع اللى أنت رفعتة علية ...إتشال من على الموقع 
وتشكر يا هيما​


----------



## mr.hima (30 يناير 2007)

خلاص يا هيما أنا جبت الرابط بتاعة ... شكرا على الموضوع الجميل مع إنك مردتش عليا 

ودة اللينك اللى انا حملت منة علشان الللى معرفش يحملة 
http://www.abunawaf.com/mix/2005/12/RapidShareLinkGrabHelperv1.0.zip


----------



## mr.hima (30 يناير 2007)

ودة موقع من خلالة بردة بيحل مشكلة الرابد شير 

http://www.khongbiet.com/rapidshare/


----------



## fouly78 (31 يناير 2007)

10000000شكر


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ياهيما


----------

